# where can i find 3 by 3 burton base plates



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

reckid1986 said:


> I won one of the Burton Stephen Bliss snowboards from mountain dew, I bought some Burton freestyle SI boots and Bindings to throw on it. Now heres my problem. the base plates that came with the bindings are 4*4 bolt pattern and the board is 3*3, anybody have or know where I can get base plates that will work with these bindings and board. thanks
> 
> oh the bindings are size large


Arnt burton SI bindings the step in ones? WHY would you want step in bindings?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

the SI bindings are like really old. A retail shop *might* have a plate that will match the 3d mounting disc for that binding, but I'm not sure if they did that for the old SI bindings...


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

"3D" not 3*3... if they kept the discs at the same diameter you might be able to make another set of discs work .


----------



## reckid1986 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah they are probably 7ish years old, so what should i just try to sell them and get newer ones


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

how much did you pay for the SI boots + bindings? to be honest, I'm not sure you'd be able to sell them for very much at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

david_z said:


> how much did you pay for the SI boots + bindings? to be honest, I'm not sure you'd be able to sell them for very much at all.


Yeha and truthfully the only bennifit i could see for using these is on a split board.


----------



## reckid1986 (Jan 21, 2010)

i paid 120 for em on ebay. all the step in packages have been selling for about that much on there


----------

